# Hypersensitivity and DP



## Guest

I have found that people with DP are hypersensitive... This is what make everything(emotions, touch, smell, taste, aniciety) 10fold

Being hypersensitive could be described as being allergic to life. For the highly sensitive person (HSP) a seemingly ordinary day can be overwhelming. Even the most subtle of stimulants a person encounters on a daily basis can be over-stimulating. Energies associated with touch, noise, scent, light, etc. are often too quickly or deeply absorbed by the HSP. As a result, the HSP may become mentally confused, emotionally upset, and/or physically uncomfortable. Hypersensitivity is also associated with a heightened sense of awareness and intuition. This makes being a HSP or empath a two-way street.

http://healing.about...athic/a/hsp.htm

Article for things one can do ^ these may help life become a bit easier for us DPers.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Ellatree said:


> I have found that people with DP are hypersensitive... This is what make everything(emotions, touch, smell, taste, aniciety) 10fold
> 
> Being hypersensitive could be described as being allergic to life. For the highly sensitive person (HSP) a seemingly ordinary day can be overwhelming. Even the most subtle of stimulants a person encounters on a daily basis can be over-stimulating. Energies associated with touch, noise, scent, light, etc. are often too quickly or deeply absorbed by the HSP. As a result, the HSP may become mentally confused, emotionally upset, and/or physically uncomfortable. Hypersensitivity is also associated with a heightened sense of awareness and intuition. This makes being a HSP or empath a two-way street.
> 
> http://healing.about...athic/a/hsp.htm
> 
> Article for things one can do ^ these may help life become a bit easier for us DPers.


For me, I think this is true. When I am Dp-ing and/or having anxiety, my senses are out of control. Get me into a dark, quiet cool room. I sometimes find TV too much, and sounds too much. It makes my anxiety worse, which makes my DP worse. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Navstep

I think this is correct, like, I'm getting really sensitive with my emotions, I always feel on edge, and the tiniest little thing can just make me snap into a different mood. I hope that aint bipolar atleast.. D:


----------



## sirreal

I can relate to that. I am extremely sensitive to light. Overhead lighting bothers be, florescent lighting bothers me to the point of putting me in a bad mood. I tend to wear sunglasses even on cloudy/rainy days. I am also very sensitive to medications. Xanax is the only think that does not give me anxiety. It used to have a very strong affect on me. If I took .25 MG would fall asleep in about 30 minutes. That has changed though, I don't even feel anything when I take it now. Just a reduction in anxiety.


----------



## 2deepathinker

sirreal said:


> I am also very sensitive to medications. Xanax is the only think that does not give me anxiety. It used to have a very strong affect on me. If I took .25 MG would fall asleep in about 30 minutes. That has changed though, I don't even feel anything when I take it now. Just a reduction in anxiety.


I can relate. I am also very sensitive to medications. I had a bad reaction to zoloft once, and a psychiatrist said that I should have taken it a lot longer than what I took it for. I thought this was not a good idea since the whole point is that I felt sensitive to it. If I didn't do well on it for a short while, how could I have done well on it for six weeks. I prefer trying to do things naturally due to being sensitive to a lot of things.


----------



## Guest

2deepathinker said:


> I can relate. I am also very sensitive to medications. I had a bad reaction to zoloft once, and a psychiatrist said that I should have taken it a lot longer than what I took it for. I thought this was not a good idea since the whole point is that I felt sensitive to it. If I didn't do well on it for a short while, how could I have done well on it for six weeks. I prefer trying to do things naturally due to being sensitive to a lot of things.


I too had a bad reaction to zoloft twice.. and I was only on it each time for only 1 day. I felt soo suicidal.. it was so scary. Nothing has ever made me feel worse than zoloft. After getting off of it.. I felt happy because i never imagined I could be soooo low. I later watched on the news that these anti-depressants were causing suicide in many teens. I can't even take tylenol or I can't feel my own skin right after and OMG fluorescent lighting is the worse.. feelings like my eyes are going to be sucked out..

See, people with Dp experience a hightened state of awareness and so.. all the energetic bodies (emtions,physical, mental..etc) expereince MORE than normal.. i still can't stand to touch jeans or even rough carpet... ugg drives me crazy. It's how sensitive we become when we are in a hightened state. DP was compared to LSD because of it's similar effects.. so.. we are normally 'tripping out' without taking any drugs.

I see it in a beautiful light though. DP isn't torture for me anymore. Makes me happy to be able to experience life in a whole different way.And i feel a much deeper reason for why we have this 'disorder'.


----------



## snow storm

I thought my hypersensitivity was something that came along with my hppd, but I found this thread and see that it is obviously connect to dp in some way. I find it hard to deal with. I really feel that Im in the midst of an emotional storm. I feel deep sadness, longing, anger, joy, frustration, rage, euphoria. I have so many unfinished emotional issues. So much work to do on my life and my relations that it seems overwhelming and I just want to sleep and sleep. I stay in bed sometimes for 14 hours. The hardest part to deal with is being so vulnerable ALL THE TIME. I find it hard to cry in front of other people and for the last couple of years I have become really withdrawn and hardly ever see people except my closest family because of it. I have shut out so many people from my life because I can't stand being so vulnerable with them. I hate myself for not being able to open up more and I beat myself up for it. I have tried to get rid of this fear of showing my emotions for a long time but I just can't seem to do it. Being sensitive can be a good thing and make your life richer but when it is too much like now I really don't get anywhere. Im stuck. I had a lot of the same emotions before dp but now the filter between me and my thoughts and emotions seems thinner. I just wonder if this hypersensitivity is something that I should just accept and try to get on with my life and develope better cooping strategies. Or if I should deal with it medically. I have never tried any psychotropic drugs and I guess that I probably am very sensitive to them as I am with alcohol. I have wanted to deal with things in a natural way but I just feel so tired battling this emotional storm. My psychologist says my stimulus barriere is too thin and I wonder if I should give a low dosage of ssri a shot. I don't want to become a zombie but I'd give quite a lot to have an easier life now, being able to socialize and maybe have a job.


----------

